# Natural Gas Engineering In PortSaid



## kareemadel (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جامعة قناة السويس
كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد
برنامج يمنح درجة البكالوريوس في
هندسة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي
(بنظام الساعات المعتمدة)

يعلن أ.د/ عاطف علم الدين عميد كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد – جامعة قناة السويس أن الكلية تطمح لخلق بيئة أكاديمية وبحثية متميزة تتوافق مع التطورات العلمية والتكنولوجية في مجال هندسة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي لسد احتياجات المجتمع الحالية والمستقبلية. 

وسوف تنشئ الكلية هذا العام برنامج متميز في مجال هندسة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي والبرنامج يقوم على منظومة تعليم جديدة للدراسة فى مرحلة البكالوريوس بكلية الهندسة - جامعة قناة السويس. ويهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج طلاب يمتلكون أساس تقنى واسع وعميق ووضع نموذج لدراسة درجة البكالوريوس بنظام الساعات المعتمدة. 

الأهداف 
إنشاء منظومة جديدة للدراسة على مستوى البكالوريوس فى كلية الهندسة- جامعة قناة السويس والتي يمكن اعتبارها نموذجا لبرامج مماثلة. 
تطوير التعليم الهندسي في مجال هندسة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي ليصبح مؤهلا للاعتماد . 
التعاون مع وزارة البترول وشركات الغاز وتبادل الخبرات. 
تخريج مهندسين فى تخصص هندسة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي ذوى مهارات مهنية عالية. 
استغلال إمكانيات الجامعة و خبرات أعضاء هيئة التدريس فى مجال هندسة البترول والغاز ل تطوير المهنة بتقديم درجة عالية من الجودة النظرية والعملية . 
تهيئة رواد فى مجالات هندسة البترول والغاز . 
مميزات البرنامج: 

الدراسة بنظام الساعات المعتمدة. 
الدراسة بالغة الإنجليزية. 
البرنامج يؤهلك للعمل فى شركات البترول والغاز. 
يقوم بالتدريس نخبة متميزة من أعضاء هيئة التدريس والخبراء فى مجال الغاز. 
لكل مجموعة من الطلاب مشرف اكاديمى. 
البرنامج يحتوى على لائحة علمية متخصصة. 
البرنامج يشمل دورات تدريبية فى الشركات المتخصصة. 
يهتم البرنامج بتنمية المهارات الطلابية. 

والبرنامج يتيح أيضا الفرصة للالتحاق ببرنامج دولي للبكالوريوس يشمل الدراسة بالخارج. حيث يمكن للطلاب قضاء سنة للدراسة بالخارج في جامعة من الجامعات الأجنبية كشريك فى تنفيذ البرنامج وطبقا للبروتوكول الذي يتم إبرامه بين جامعة قناة السويس وال جامعة الأجنبية. وتم الاتفاق مع جامعة ألمانية متخصصة في الغاز الطبيعي. وسوف تتيح هذه الاتفاقية للطلاب قضاء عام كامل للدراسة في هذه الجامعة وتكون شهادة التخرج مشتركة بين جامعة قناة السويس والجامعة الألمانية . 
يعين لكل طالب عضو هيئة تدريس كمشرف وذلك لمساعدة الطالب فى التأقلم مع نظام البرنامج. ويقوم هؤلاء المشرفون بالإشراف على برنامج الدراسة للطالب وملاحظة تقدمه ومراقبة أدائه كجزء من العملية التعليمية والتي من خلالها يتم تطوير مهارات الطلاب. 

يتم عمل محادثة من خلال شبكة الانترنت بمواعيد معلومة بين الطالب والأستاذ. 

البرنامج يقبل الطلبة المقبولين في كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد لهذا العام ( من دفعة اعدادى) وسوف يكون ذلك اختياري بالنسبة للطالب وسوف تكون المصاريف 10500 جنية للعام الدراسي. والعدد المطلوب في حدود 100 طالب. أما بالنسبة للطلاب الذين انهوا اعدادى هذا العام لم يحدد بعد إمكانية قبولهم في هذا البرنامج وسوف تتضح كل هذه الأمور في 1/9/2006. وفى حالة الموافقة على قبول طلبة في الفرقة الأولى سوف يتم قبول 50 طالب فقط. وفى هذه الحالة سوف يكون هذا الاستثناء لهذا العام فقط اى أنة من العام القادم ان شاء الله سوف يقتصر القبول على الطلبة الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة فقط. 

سوف يتم تحصيل 1000جنية اعتبارا من يوم الأحد الموافق 20/8/2006 للطلبة الراغبين فى التسجيل . 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

عميد الكلية​
This Our Course In This Department
http://www.ps-eng.net/syllabus.asp?id=91&md=0

This The Curriculum Students in this department

http://www.4shared.com/file/17949632..._Students.html


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

نرجو من الاخ كاتب الموضوع افادتنا هل من الممكن لخريجي كلية هندسة البترول و التعدين الالتحاق بهذا البرنامج مع دفع كافة المصاريف المطلوبة


----------



## kareemadel (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحة مش عارف انا فى القسم ده و هسأل اذا كان ينفع وان شاء الله هرد عليك


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (15 أكتوبر 2007)

و انا في الانتظار


----------



## kareemadel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

يا باشمهندس خالد انا سألتك وهم موافقين ان انت تقدم على القسم عادي وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله...... ده رقم السكرتاريه بتاعت القسم لو تحب تعرف معلومات اكتر 066-446245555


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس كريم ولكن للاسف انا اترشحت ضابط احتياط في الجيش و رايح اول الشهر كلية ظباط الاحتياط معلش بقى نصيب و شكرا مرة أخري


----------



## kareemadel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك ويعدي عليك الجيش بسرعه الواحد كان نفسه يتشرف و يتعرف عليك..... بس كان سؤال انت عاوز تدخل القسم ليه؟


----------



## خالد عماد الدين (18 أكتوبر 2007)

أقولك ليه انا خريج قسم تكرير برضه فرصتي في الشغل ضيقة و كنت كده كده ناوي أعمل دبلومة في هندسة الغازات عندنا في الكلية لان من وجهة نظري الغاز هو المستقبل و بعدين الكورس لو زي ما هو مكتوب في الاعلان يبقى ممتاز و يستاهل الفلوس المدفوعة فيه بس ممكن تكتب *****ك عشان لو عوزت اسال عن حاجة بالتفصيل و شكرا


----------



## kareemadel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انا *****ي على الهوت ال***** blue_water201************* وده رقم تليفوني 0126728009 واي حاجه عايزها عن القسم انا موجود..........شكرا


----------



## خالد صفوق (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اطلب من المهندسين ان يشرح الاوشا لتعليم او ارسلة على الاميل [email protected] ويعطيكم العافية ............


----------

